# Welney Washes and Bedford Cut



## littleowl (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 1, 2017)

Those are beautiful, littleow!  Thank you for posting them here.


----------



## littleowl (Jan 2, 2017)

At the moment here are around 5.000 Swans and around 40.000 ducks of all kinds there. There will be more this month. Around 9.0000 Swans. Then in march the Whoopers will return to Iceland to breed.


----------

